# Bat Mitzvah Photos 3 10 2012



## Rebbetzin (Mar 13, 2012)

This last Shabbat/Saturday was the Bat Mitzvah!



Here she is being blessed before her reading.







She did most WONDERFULLY!! You could hear her on the back row!






We were all so proud of her!
Here she is practicing her speech before the Party.







One of the high points of her party that night was a chair dance.






 A good time was had by all!


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 13, 2012)

Mazel Tov!  What a joyous occasion!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2012)

Mazel Tov.  She looks so grown up.  And her Papa looks so proud.  His smile lights up the synagogue!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Mazel Tov.  She looks so grown up.  And her Papa looks so proud.  His smile lights up the synagogue!


Dad was beaming! He loves his kids sooooooooooo much, there are soon to be seven children in that family! Five girls, one boy, we are all hoping for a baby brother. Too soon to tell yet.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 13, 2012)

Mazel Tov!!!  What beautiful pictures of such a happy event!!  Thanks for sharing those with us.

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 13, 2012)

What a beautiful young lady!

LOL, I love the last picture.  She is holding that chair and her expression is priceless........"OH this is great!  please dont drop me.....OH this is great!"  lol  I love it.

My congratulations to her and her parents.  It takes more than just the village to grow children properly!  She must be well trained, and intelligent to have handled her reading as well as you say.

Good training, intelligence and beauty to boot.......No wonder her dad is smiling.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the mom and youngest sister of the Bat Mitzah.

I think it is just so precious!





This family exudes the love of the Holy One.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 13, 2012)

What a marvelous mother daughter photo.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, no wonder your smile is always so pretty in your pics!  You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 14, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, no wonder your smile is always so pretty in your pics!  You have a beautiful family!


I wish they were my biological kids, but they are part of our congregation. But that counts as "family", since many times we find ourselves closer to our "spiritual" families than we do to our "bio" families.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

Granted, blood is thicker than water, but I think love is thicker than blood.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 14, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Granted, blood is thicker than water, but I think love is thicker than blood.


Actually, that phrase is always misinterpreted to mean, our blood relationships are to be closer than other other relationships we have.

But, the phrase means just the opposite. It originally meant.....The one with whom you share a "blood covenant" relationship, is to be closer than the relationship you have with someone you have shared the water of the womb. 

Nowdays, we don't understand the concept of a blood covenant. The ancient people groups did, as the Native Americans did when we came and made "blood covenants" and then broke them! 

Here is a teaching on the meaning of the Blood Covenant. 
Written by my husband.

http://www.bac2torah.com/covenant-Intro.htm


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link to your husbands teaching, it was a good read.


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 5, 2012)

The pictures are beautiful, especially the one of her reading the scroll.


----------

